# pricing new lighting



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/JEBO-48-Aquarium-Power...bayphotohosting

i believe ive heard about these fixtures on here before, just wanted to get an opinion from you guys. shipping seems high to me, but it is a longer item. he also doesnt guarantee the bulbs.







overall, it doesnt seem that bad to me...but if you guys know where to get it cheaper, or a better fixture... im all ears. its gonna be going on a 90 gal 48x18x24

thanks everyone

EDIT: mods, move this if you feel you need to, i just thought id get a better response here. thanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

that is pretty cheap, although I did not look at shipping costs. the actinic bulbs won't do you any good, though, they are for saltwater

Ive never used Jebo lighting, but I hear it works







--that is a lot of light, maybe u ought to think about CO2


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes, that's a good deal. I wouldn't go through e-bay though. I would go directly to Aquatraders.com to get the Jebo supplies. You wont pay as much for shipping and you know its legit that way! I just got a 24" Jebo 130 Watt PC from them with a fan and 2 LED moon bulbs for $70 shipped for my 29 gallon reef tank. The lights look great and the mounting legs help alot, the only thing I don't care for is the fact that the cooling fans are a bit noisy! Other than that, totally worth it and I'll be purchasing more from them in the future. I hope that helps you out with your decision!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Thats a solid deal there. You can find that same setup on the bay for about 20 bucks less if you don't get the LED strip. I have a basic dual Oddysea/Jebo fixture. works great.


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

ok, aquatraders have this one...
http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageA...el=&strCompare=
so now its more a decision between the two...ive heard good things about T5 and its about the same price


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Go with the T5's


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

good enough for me


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Real good deal, I paid more then 200 canadian for a 2 x 55wpg power compact all glass, that thing runs 4 x 55wpg for only 98.99 that is such a good deal.
If you decide to get that you should look into getting 6700k bulbs to mix with the 10000k bulbs because the acentics wont do anything significant to your tank accept for giving off a nice blue color. You should run the 6700k bulbs at the front of the tank to help bring out the greens and the 10000k at the back to help bring out the pink and yellow color on the plant.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nuggs said:


> Real good deal, I paid more then 200 canadian for a 2 x 55wpg power compact all glass, that thing runs 4 x 55wpg for only 98.99 that is such a good deal.
> If you decide to get that you should look into getting 6700k bulbs to mix with the 10000k bulbs because the acentics wont do anything significant to your tank accept for giving off a nice blue color. You should run the 6700k bulbs at the front of the tank to help bring out the greens and the 10000k at the back to help bring out the pink and yellow color on the plant.


good post!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Draven said:


> ok, aquatraders have this one...
> so now its more a decision between the two...ive heard good things about T5 and its about the same price


This aquatraders fixture seems to be just awesome. It seems it has four 54W T5 Daylight (12.000 K) bulbs in it. These may look slightly blueish first, but you will get accustomed to it. These are very bright bulbs (5.000 lux each) and plants just love it. Actually these "marine white" bulbs are widely used in marine tanks with blue actinic bulbs. Just do not use actinics in a freshwater system.

And one more thing. Those bulbs do have a high content of blue light, which is the best wavelengt to penetrate deep into the water. But as they are daylight bulbs, they are balanced with green and red light to have an almost white outlook.

Good deal!

Regards,


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

The T5's are good except when you go to find replacement bulbs. I have yet to see the 48" T5s avalible at any of the LFS's I've gone to in the last month. 
But the Power compacts are easy enought to come by. Just something to keep in mind. It's an issue I will have to deal with when one of my bulbs goes out. If I had got the PC fixture I could go to just about any LFS to get the replacements.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

> This aquatraders fixture seems to be just awesome. It seems it has four 54W T5 Daylight (12.000 K) bulbs in it. These may look slightly blueish first, but you will get accustomed to it. These are very bright bulbs (5.000 lux each) and plants just love it. Actually these "marine white" bulbs are widely used in marine tanks with blue actinic bulbs. Just do not use actinics in a freshwater system.And one more thing. Those bulbs do have a high content of blue light, which is the best wavelengt to penetrate deep into the water. But as they are daylight bulbs, they are balanced with green and red light to have an almost white outlook.
> 
> Good deal!
> 
> Regards,


Dont mean to derail, but why should you not use actinics on a freshwater setup?? i have a tank i was given that was a saltwater, that i converted into freshwater, but i have the same bulbs that came with the setup i dont know what they are im pretty sure they are PC, lighting, but they are off a saltwater setup... thanks


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

JustJoshinYa said:


> > This aquatraders fixture seems to be just awesome. It seems it has four 54W T5 Daylight (12.000 K) bulbs in it. These may look slightly blueish first, but you will get accustomed to it. These are very bright bulbs (5.000 lux each) and plants just love it. Actually these "marine white" bulbs are widely used in marine tanks with blue actinic bulbs. Just do not use actinics in a freshwater system.And one more thing. Those bulbs do have a high content of blue light, which is the best wavelengt to penetrate deep into the water. But as they are daylight bulbs, they are balanced with green and red light to have an almost white outlook.
> >
> > Good deal!
> >
> ...


Actinic bulbs won't grow plants. Actinic bulbs are ment for saltwater and will not grow plants because it does not provide the right spectrum of light the plants require to grow. Plants need between the range of 6000k - 10000k. Alot of people like to mix a low spectrum and high spectrum bulb to achieve more color on their plants.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Nuggs said:


> Actinic bulbs won't grow plants. Actinic bulbs are ment for saltwater and will not grow plants because it does not provide the right spectrum of light the plants require to grow. Plants need between the range of 6000k - 10000k. Alot of people like to mix a low spectrum and high spectrum bulb to achieve more color on their plants.


Yes an actinic bulb emits light between 400-480 nm, which is blue. This is meant to penetrate deep into the water and help the blue chlorophyll abroption for zooxanthellae symbiosis in corals to develop. The actinic also has an UV inbuilt, so it enhances fluorescent effect in corals, and invertebrates and marine fishes.

Basicly blue light is one part of the light that all plants use, but as it distorts the colors in a freshwater tank, it is not recommended. Marine white bulbs are also high in the blue section but they are balanced with green and red to produce almost white light. These are very good bulbs for deep tanks.

Regards,


----------

